# Anyone a Youtube Partner?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've done a little research on the requirements to become a Youtube Partner, but haven't a clue how payment works. Does anyone have any experience with Youtube Partner?

My basic idea is to have a web site and blog with advertising and the Youtube videos. Just trying to figure out if Youtube is worth the effort.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Interesting please post what you've learned.

What is your website/blog about I'm assuming homesteading but I could be wrong.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Pelenaka said:


> Interesting please post what you've learned.
> 
> What is your website/blog about I'm assuming homesteading but I could be wrong.
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


There are some good videos on youtube about becoming a partner by people that are partners. You have to post videos on a regular basis (like once a week) and have lots of subscribers, etc, so it is a fair amount of work. But I haven't found any reports on what a person can expect to make.

No, website will not be about homesteading. It will be about learning with lots of short courses.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

The pay scale is secret, so you probably will have a hard time finding it, unfortunately. I spent quite a while looking for it a few weeks ago.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

My son gets a check from yahoo every month from his videos on you tube. He builds custom motorcycles, and he has loads of videos, and lots of people look at them. I can't remember how much he gets per view, but I think it's around 10 cents, ??. He usually gets a check for $300.00 more or less a month. One of his videos is at almost 3 million hits.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

copperhead46 said:


> My son gets a check from yahoo every month from his videos on you tube. He builds custom motorcycles, and he has loads of videos, and lots of people look at them. I can't remember how much he gets per view, but I think it's around 10 cents, ??. He usually gets a check for $300.00 more or less a month. One of his videos is at almost 3 million hits.


Is that per click through or per view? Any other information your son is willing to share would be greatly appreciated. Can you post his youtube channel so I can take a look at it?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

he says it takes some volume to make anything from it, but it can be worth it. they pay him if you watch the video, if you click on an ad, or if you wait for an ad to come on. It pays from a nickle to seven cents each time. His channel is "hotshoe customs", right now he is the 48th most popular automotive/motorcycle type site on youtube.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

copperhead46 said:


> he says it takes some volume to make anything from it, but it can be worth it. they pay him if you watch the video, if you click on an ad, or if you wait for an ad to come on. It pays from a nickle to seven cents each time. His channel is "hotshoe customs", right now he is the 48th most popular automotive/motorcycle type site on youtube.


Thanks for info. 

I'm going to continue with my plan. If I can get 20 videos done by the end of the year, I will go for it. That will be a ton of work as I need to build a web site, do a lot of research, learn html, css, javascript, and iMovie, write the scripts, and shoot and edit the videos.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Does a person have to have a website set up and offer the Youtube links and ads to qualify, or can you just make videos?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

clovis said:


> Does a person have to have a website set up and offer the Youtube links and ads to qualify, or can you just make videos?


You just need videos. I want to double income opportunities by selling advertising on the web site and getting paid for hits on videos on youtube.


----------

